# Weaknees Fan Questions



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

I recently bought the 2 hard drive kit from weaknees. I installed everything on monday night and the fan seems EXTEMELY loud (the new fan that got put in). Is this normal? Im thinking about pulling it out and replacing it with one from best buy because of the noise. Could it be a bad fan that weaknees sent me?


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Could be, but there are so many different fan manufacturers that it would not be unusual to discover some are quieter than others. Any fan same size and with compatible connector will work.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

If you're concerned about the noise do a google search on the web for "quiet PC." There are numerous sites dedicated to building noiseless PCs with links to quiet components such as fans and CPU cases. You should be able to find a fan that will fit the squeaknees bracket that's quieter than what they sold you at an overinflated price. :down:


----------



## weaknees (May 11, 2001)

tomm1079-

Email us at [email protected] and we'll get a new fan. No fan from us should be as loud as this one must be.

Michael


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Are you referring to the main fan or the drive bracket fan? The drive bracket fan should have some rubber "donuts" that mount between the fan and the bracket limiting the Sound Box effect of the bracket.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

What a coincidence!! I was just about to post a similar thread. I bought a two hard drive kit from weaknees probably 9 months back. I noticed the noise after install was a little louder but got used to it. Over the last 6 months, noise has gotten progressively worse. Assuming one of the hard drives was going to die, I got a replacement drive. Put in the new drive (Maxtor with Acoustics set to quiet) and it was just as loud. I pulled the top back off, disconnected the extra bracket fan weakness sent (which I paid extra for) and guess what - no more noise. It is perfectly quiet (kinda pissed I didn't figure this out sooner - have been annoyed for 6 months). So now I just need to find a QUIET fan to replace the bracket fan that I pulled out - or should I just leave it out, temps seemed a little higher but nomal. So for anyone who can't figure out why their Tivo is so loud, try running it with the fans disconected! Should have done that 6 months ago! By the way, size is 50mm.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Also, I had the rubber o-rings installed between the bracket and the fan. Its not vibration, it's just the crappy fans weaknees is selling for $10 making a ton of noise. I plugged it in with the fan hanging off the side and it still made noise.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

weaknees said:


> tomm1079-
> 
> Email us at [email protected] and we'll get a new fan. No fan from us should be as loud as this one must be.
> 
> Michael


Thanks alot. I have sent the email.

It was the drive fan not the main fan. I have been unplugging my tivo at night the last few nights it was so bad


----------



## buddhawood (Oct 9, 2000)

BK89 said:


> Also, I had the rubber o-rings installed between the bracket and the fan. Its not vibration, it's just the crappy fans weaknees is selling for $10 making a ton of noise. I plugged it in with the fan hanging off the side and it still made noise.


I had the same thing happen with two of my Weaknees kit fan, but mine were running for about two years.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

weaknees said:


> tomm1079-
> 
> Email us at [email protected] and we'll get a new fan. No fan from us should be as loud as this one must be.
> 
> Michael


I would like to thanks weaknees. I received the new fan last night and just put it in. It is SUPER quiet now.

Thanks

Tom


----------



## JasonD (Mar 30, 2003)

I would like to add I just the Twin Breeze upgrade on two Tivo's both fans installed where whisper quiet, no problems. It seems if they had some problems they've ironed them out now.

Jason :up:


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would also like to thank Weaknees for resolving the problem quickly. Great service. Why lose a customers praise over a fan that probably costs them next to nothing anyway? Good to see they stand behind their products.


----------

